# Anti Tangle Boom



## Master_ruf (9. Juni 2005)

Hier einen kleinen Tipp zum Sehr billigen herstellen von einem Anti Tangle Boom aus einem Ohrenstäbchen und einen Wirbel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geht ganz einfach herzustellen und ist sehr bewehrt habe auch schon Aale damit gefangen !


----------



## DanyS73 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

Geht auch mit nem Lutscherstiel! Dann hat man auch noch spaß bei der Arbeit!


----------



## Master_ruf (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

Stimmt @ Dany aber bekomme immer davon so ne raue Zunge wenn ich mal 20 Stück machen möchte |supergri !


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

top idee Master werd ich auch mal machrn#6#6


----------



## Master_ruf (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*



			
				Barbenflüsterer schrieb:
			
		

> top idee Master werd ich auch mal machrn#6#6


 
Ja mach das macht echt Spass was zu machen und damit was zu fangen ! Wir sehen uns ja Samstag @ Rudi


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

eben wen ich fragen hab dan am samstag#6#6


----------



## the doctor (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*



			
				Master_ruf schrieb:
			
		

> Geht ganz einfach herzustellen und ist sehr bewehrt habe auch schon Aale damit gefangen !


 
Was...haben die Aale auf das Boom gebissen?:m :q 
Ist aber keine schlechte Idee   #6


----------



## hecht 1 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

wie befestigst du den wirbel am stäbchen????? Einfach mit der Zange die öse zuquetschen????


----------



## brandungsteufel (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht nur lohnt sich der Auffand nicht. Ich habe bei Ebay 60 Stück für 7,95 mit Versand bekommen.






Wer die Zeit hat 

MFG


----------



## Master_ruf (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*



			
				hecht 1 schrieb:
			
		

> wie befestigst du den wirbel am stäbchen????? Einfach mit der Zange die öse zuquetschen????


 
ja aber nicht zu feste sonst geht die schnur nicht mehr durch!!!#6


----------



## Zpoll (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*

Ich kenn mich zwar nich aus mit solch einem Anti Tangle Boom, aber mit hat ma einer gesagt, dass muss laenger als das Vorfach sein, stimmt das? #c


----------



## Master_ruf (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Anti Tangle Boom*



			
				Zpoll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich zwar nich aus mit solch einem Anti Tangle Boom, aber mit hat ma einer gesagt, dass muss laenger als das Vorfach sein, stimmt das? #c


 
Nein das stimmt nicht da hat dir einer Sch.... |bla:  !!!


----------

